# Fursuit head materials



## Lacerta (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey suiters!

Been trying to put a head together myself, something a little bit less then standard. So, a bit of background on this, I am making a reptile/dino robot styled fursuit. The suit itself will be using mostly light plastic and some other low weight materials for pretty much all of it, but I am running into a bit of an issue when it comes to the head.

For the outside I will be using thin aluminum that is gaped in places. The pieces were weighed and it shouldnt be too much to hold on the head, but its the base under to hold everything together that is causing some issues. 

Due to the outside being gaped plating, the head cant exactly be held together by the outside shape like most normal fursuit heads are. Looked around at many different suit how toos and found one on the fursuit.de website. All the materials can be found except for the plastic used for framing. Picture example of plastic used *here* Head building process from site *here*.

The material falls under a brand name of "PolyNet LeafGuard" and is used for keeping debris out of gutters. Looked around local hardware stores and couldnt find something similar. That company is German based so at this point I believe its probably only available in the euro area. 

So far Ive checked all the hardware stores in that area, including the Home Depo, Home Hardware and Canadian Tire branded stores and have only found a fimbsy dimond shaped material that wouldn't exactly work as far as I can tell. Also checked craft stores, only found extremely limp gridlike materials like it.

So, does anyone know where I can find materials like this, or perhaps even a good alternative to building the head that will be able to keep individual aluminum plates from falling off with light abuse / normal movement?


----------

